# Subclass 190 - Software Tester



## Tina S (May 27, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I am new to this forum and need as much information about migrating to Australia through Subclass 190 visa. 

I have been a Software Tester (ANZSCO 261314) for 7.5 years of my career and have a Bachelor of Information Systems (BIS Honors) degree from India. Since my occupation does not qualify for subclass 189, I'm looking at the route of subclass 190. I have an IELTS score of 7 or above in all 4 modules (RWLS). I am soon going to start my process of getting an ACS skill assessment.

I need clarity on the State Nomination process - Which States nominate Software Testers? Which state has more job opportunities for Software Testers? What are the criteria/chances of obtaining a nomination? What are the most important things a state would consider in order to nominate? Is there a monthly cap on how many nominations they give? What if my preferred state does not nominate me? Could another state still nominate me?

These may be too many questions to answer for any one person but feel free to post your answers to any of my above questions. 

Much Appreciated!!
Tina


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Tina

I've the same question. Even, I guess once you will submit for the EOI, the DIAC will select the State Nomination and give you 10 points. I'm not sure but you can ask some experts. 

Regards
workawsome


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Tina,

I believe that link will give you some idea about your approaches. It doesn't shows that we (software tester) can apply for 189 visa, even if we have 60 points. Because, the Software tester role has now available to SOL2, which requires sponsorship. 

Software Tester - 261314


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Tina

I'm Sorry. Just a correction. I did some research and found I'm wrong. Please ignore my previous comments.



> 189 --> skilled independent, thus ANZSCO must be on SOL (schedule 1)
> 190 --> skilled nominated, thus ANZSCO must be on CSOL (schedule 1+2)


Difference between SOL1, CSOL

Regards
workawesome


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Tina S said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need as much information about migrating to Australia through Subclass 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Above reply in *Bold*


----------



## Tina S (May 27, 2013)

Thank you guys. Thanks Mroks for specific answers. It helps.


----------



## workawesome (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Tina

I would really appreciate, if you keep updated with your information and so on.


----------



## arz (May 28, 2013)

Tina S said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need as much information about migrating to Australia through Subclass 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am in the same boat. I have

4 and a half years of work exp in software testing and 1 and a half years of work exp in development. However my current job is in development so I want to continue the same in aus. I wonder if I can be assessed for software engineer occupation, because they mention "closely related" experience in assessing. Can software testing be considered "closely related" to software testing, given your work experience has some automation development kind of component.


----------



## arz (May 28, 2013)

Any answer?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

arz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same boat. I have
> 
> 4 and a half years of work exp in software testing and 1 and a half years of work exp in development. However my current job is in development so I want to continue the same in aus. I wonder if I can be assessed for software engineer occupation, because they mention "closely related" experience in assessing. Can software testing be considered "closely related" to software testing, given your work experience has some automation development kind of component.


Software testing and software engineer are two different occupations with different skills. Somehow try to convert all your experience into *261312-Developer Programmer* or *261313-Software Engineer*. This will make 189 option open for you.
Take necessary precautions in case of cross checking.

If you are going for software testing, you have take state sponsorship path ie 190 option which is a lengthy route .


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

I have the same code. our code is only welcome in SA and Vict. Vict needs 7 in all IELTS modules, SA 6.5 should be fine. Currently SA quota reached ceiling. Hence waiting for July 2013 fresh quota.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

VenkytoOz said:


> I have the same code. our code is only welcome in SA and Vict. Vict needs 7 in all IELTS modules, SA 6.5 should be fine. Currently SA quota reached ceiling. Hence waiting for July 2013 fresh quota.


In mean time you can give try for IELTS 7 band in each as you are very much close to it. This will make ACT and Vic open to you. Just to be on safer side.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

arz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same boat. I have
> 
> 4 and a half years of work exp in software testing and 1 and a half years of work exp in development. However my current job is in development so I want to continue the same in aus. I wonder if I can be assessed for software engineer occupation, because they mention "closely related" experience in assessing. Can software testing be considered "closely related" to software testing, given your work experience has some automation development kind of component.


ACS will require 2 years of experience for Software development roles if Bachelor is something like Computer Science and Software Engineering ... any other BSc and if not enough SE related individual course in that BSc.. ACS may give you a negative assessment, cause then they'll require 4 years of work, barring you to apply at all for any SE category.

As you said your testing job had certain development roles as well.. Safest bet is to break up the previous experience, if your company allows that .. like 2008-2010 (Tester) and 2010-2012 (Developer).. can be shown from same company... + the current developer one..

Also note that when you prepare the work cert.. at least try to put 70% duties as related to SE for developer category.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Mroks said:


> In mean time you can give try for IELTS 7 band in each as you are very much close to it. This will make ACT and Vic open to you. Just to be on safer side.


Thx Bud. I too wanted to give, next IELTS is available on July 27th. However confused, should I take time and take another IELTS or apply with this scores for SA. As ceiling for 261314 reached very early last year! 

And say if I get & and above in next IELTS, can I apply simultaneously to SA, Vic and ACT? Plz advice.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

VenkytoOz said:


> Thx Bud. I too wanted to give, next IELTS is available on July 27th. However confused, should I take time and take another IELTS or apply with this scores for SA. As ceiling for 261314 reached very early last year!
> 
> And say if I get & and above in next IELTS, can I apply simultaneously to SA, Vic and ACT? Plz advice.


If the next IELTS is available on 27th July, then it does not make any sense in booking exam for it as by 1st July 2013 CSOL and SA IELTS eligibility criteria would be disclosed.

Mean time you can study IELTS materials, in case SA increases its IELTS requirement to 7 band each which is highly unlikely.


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

THis new rule that has been brought in by DIAC which I am seeing in NSW website...

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

THis is going to affect us... as 190 subclass is only way to go

Anyone who has applied and received the email from repective SS???


----------



## Ashish84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Folks,

No updates on this thread since long time. As there're rules which are updated on 1st July. Do we have any updates for the software tester eligibility now for various states and openings?

I am software tester has 8 years of experience Software Automation and Manual testing. Looking for apply for assessment, but cannot see much opportunity for software tester in AUS. only few states like VIC, ACT and SA are sponsoring them. to which also we need IELTS 7 bands at least.


is there any state which sponsor software tester with 6+ but less than 7 bands? and is it really feasible to go there for us considering the future job prospects?

Please help me here as I was planning to get an agent but now in dicey situation..

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## vinodvmenon2005 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Victoria rejected 190*

Hi

I applied as a software tester, but Victoria rejected my application saying that "it has been determined that your application did not adequately demonstrate your commitment to Victoria". I am not sure how they took that decision.

Now, here are my concerns.

1. My skills assessment was done as a software tester. Now if I apply for NSW (since software tester is not a part of NSW list), can I directly apply under "software engineer"? Or do I need to go for ACS again?

2. If I am to go for ACS again, will the current work documents be enough to apply under software engineer (as I have been working as a tester)?

3. Can I apply to Victoria for a different occupation (before the next 6 months)?

Looking forward to your reply,

Thank You
Vinod


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

1) No you cannot apply under Software Engineer as your skills assessment shows software tester.

2) No you will need new roles. 60% of those roles should match the roles for software engineer.

3) No you cannot.


----------



## vinodvmenon2005 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you. It will be tough for me to get the new roles as I have changed company and I will have to go through the painstaking process of collecting all the documents.

I see from your description that you have got your victoria sponsorship. Could you please tell me how you proved your commitment to Victoria? That might help me if I am to wait for 6 months.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

I did not have to prove any commitment, I guess I was lucky.


----------



## Archanasetty1717 (Oct 1, 2014)

vinodvmenon2005 said:


> Thank you. It will be tough for me to get the new roles as I have changed company and I will have to go through the painstaking process of collecting all the documents.
> 
> I see from your description that you have got your victoria sponsorship. Could you please tell me how you proved your commitment to Victoria? That might help me if I am to wait for 6 months.


Hi Vinod,

How many points did you apply with?
When did you file for EOI & what was the wait time for outcome?
How many years of experience do you possess?


----------



## vinodvmenon2005 (Aug 8, 2014)

*vinod*

Hi Archana

I had only 55 points and Victoria rejected my nomination. So I have to wait until February to apply again (as I cannot apply before 6 months). Meanwhile I applied for ACS again as a software engineer and got a positive outcome. I will be getting 60 points by the end of December and I plan to apply for subclass 189 visa.

Vinod


----------

